# Brown spots on leaves - MACRO pictures attached



## flatt (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, this is a *BIG BUD* baby, almost 3 weeks into vegging.

This picture was taken a few days ago, when the browning began showing:
(please click on them for bigger pictures)





and this is what I have captured today:




And these are the macros:






The brown spots apear from the center of the leaves, first as a yellow spot, thatn change color to a dark one. It first appeared on the bottom leaves (2nd internode) and then it moved upwards. The rest of the leaves look green and healthy (only slight chlorophil discoloration on some).

I am growing in *soil with a pH of 6.5 - 7* (as written on the bag), I haven`t used fertilisers yet, because the plants are too small,
and I have just transplanted to bigger pots (4gallons) to start LST on them. 

The *temperatures* are staying at a max. of *72 F*, and the *humidity at about 40%.

*I use tap water (filtered with charcoal active filters) to feed them, and I am sure I didn`t overwater.

The lights stay at about 1-2in from the top (CFLs for now with a 18/6 cycle).

Normally I wouldn`t worry if it was only a couple of leaves, but it seems the the browning is moving upwards to the younger leaves. I don`t think it is a pest, because I have examined the plants from top to bottom, and no sign of them.

It seems that only the B.B. is affected (because I have some BBG. and they seem to be fine). Maybe the B.B. is more sensitive to some nutrient defficiency. I can`t figure it out, that`s why I`m asking for your help.


----------



## grogg (Nov 23, 2007)

Check for spider mites


----------



## lyfr (Nov 23, 2007)

doesnt look like the spots i got from mites.mine were like yellow dots but im sure different mites could affect different strains differently(huh).ill guess somethin with soil since no nutes yet.lets see what the pros think!


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 23, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Looks like either a trace element or possible over fert.  You may want to pluck the bad leavs and reduce the nutrients for a bit or maybe add some trace elements or some kelp may help....just thinking out loud. 

I have a great file I got from cannabisworld that has some wonderful pictures that show these problems but I am not web savy enough to easily post it in a thread here and its 2.5MB so I can't uploaded it either (pics dont show up if i just do a cut and paste).  

If anyone has some pointers on how to post that file I would apprcieate it.  Along with the step by step troubleshooter it has been a saving grace for me.

Good luck

Lil Elvis




[/FONT]


----------



## pokersmoke (Nov 29, 2007)

yes please post it as it will be helpfull to me


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe your problem is with lack of micro-nutrients.  If you have an 'all-in-one' fertilizer for veg that has micro-nutrients, use it now at half dose.  It definitely won't hurt.  Since you have not used any nutrients yet, this is most likely what it is.  What type of soil are you using?  This will help us come up with a solution.

TGT


----------

